# اب اعتراف



## abd arrahim (19 نوفمبر 2011)

لما لا يتم انشاء قسم لاب الاعتراف
ياتي اليه الافراد و يعترفون بخطاياهم 
و يعلمهم كيف لا يقعون مرة اخرى في نفس الخطية
 فهناك بعض المسيحين الدين لا توجد عندهم كنيسة يدهبون  اليها


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

دا هايبقي اعتراف ازاي بقي وهو عبر صفحات النت ؟
مكشوف ومتاح للكل ان يقراه

الاعتراف سر مقدس بينك وبين اب اعترافك وربنا طبعا 



طبعا صعب ومينفعش خالص

جايز يكون ليك مرشد روحي يرشدك ويوجهك للصح
ويقدم خبراته ليك ويسندك دايما

لكن تعترف عبر النت
طب يقرالك التحليل ازاي بالاسلكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا اخي يمكنه ان يلاقي كنيسه في اي مكان
حتي لو بعيد ويخبر اب اعترافه بظروفه ويتواصل معاه عبر الهاتف
ويروحله مره كل شهر او شهرين
دا بيكون حسب ظروفه طبعا وابونا اكيد هايتفهم الوضع


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اكيد دى مزحه


----------



## prayer heartily (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اكيد الاخ كاتب الموضوع علشان يتريق علينا


----------



## abd arrahim (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> دا هايبقي اعتراف ازاي بقي وهو عبر صفحات النت ؟
> مكشوف ومتاح للكل ان يقراه


ان هدا الاعتراف يكون فقط في الرسائل الخاصة بين المعترف و اب اعتراف







> طبعا صعب ومينفعش خالص


بالنسبة للقريبين من الكنيسة عليهم الدهاب الى الكنيسة . لان الاعتراف امام اب اعتراف افضل
اما بالنسبة للبعيدين من الكنيسة مثل المسيحيين الموجودين في بلدان غير مسيحية ولا تتتوفر فيها كنائس . حتى و ان توفرت تكون تحت المراقبة . بحيث المسيحي الجديد لا يستطيع الدخول اليها
لمادا لا يتم توفير اب اعتراف لهؤلاء او مرشد روحي يساعدهم



> جايز يكون ليك مرشد روحي يرشدك ويوجهك للصح





> ويقدم خبراته ليك ويسندك دايما
> 
> لكن تعترف عبر النت
> طب يقرالك التحليل ازاي بالاسلكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


المرشد الروحي يكتب اجاباته 




> يا اخي يمكنه ان يلاقي كنيسه في اي مكان


صعب بالنسبة للمسيحيين الجدد



> حتي لو بعيد ويخبر اب اعترافه بظروفه ويتواصل معاه عبر الهاتف


بالنسبة للهاتف قد ينسى ما قاله له اب اعتراف مع المدة
اما ادا كان يرد عليه عبر البريد الخاص
فانه حتى و ان مرت مدة طويلة على اعترافه فانه يدهب الى رسائل الوارد و يبحث عن ما قاله له اب اعتراف


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*اب الأعتراف الإلكتروني فكرة مرفوضة تماماً*
*فالأعتراف سر كنسي مقدس له شروطه وحيثياته .... ولا مجال لتغير طقوسه وعقائده*​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*بس سؤال ....*
*هو حضرتك بتطرح المشكلة والأقتراح ده ... بصفتك ايه*
*مسيحي جديد ... مسيحي متغرب في بلد إسلامية .... والا عايش في أحد القطبين*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*فكرتك غير منطقية تماما ...يستطيع أن يأخذ رقم أب و يتصل هاتفيا بة أفضل بكثير من هذا الاقتراح!!!! ! *


----------



## bob (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب المفروض يديله في الاخر الحل بوضع اليد علي الراس 
قولي بقي حتعملها ازاي !!!!!!!
*


----------



## abd arrahim (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *بس سؤال ....*​
> *هو حضرتك بتطرح المشكلة والأقتراح ده ... بصفتك ايه*
> 
> *مسيحي جديد ... مسيحي متغرب في بلد إسلامية .... والا عايش في أحد القطبين*​


 مسيحي جديد متغرب في بلد اسلامية


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2011)

abd arrahim قال:


> مسيحي جديد متغرب في بلد اسلامية



*ربنا يقويك ..... بس ممكن كدة ع السريع تحكيلنا بأختصار قصة عبورك للمسيحية*
*وما هي خلفيتك والأسباب التي أدت الي العبور ,,,, في أنتظارك في قسم الشهادات*​


----------



## abd arrahim (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ربنا يقويك ..... بس ممكن كدة ع السريع تحكيلنا بأختصار قصة عبورك للمسيحية*
> 
> *وما هي خلفيتك والأسباب التي أدت الي العبور ,,,, في أنتظارك في قسم الشهادات*​


 ساحضرها غدا ان شاء الله


----------

